# Bass Gods



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

This year I'm going to try and fish for bass more. I've never done much before besides for live bait in ponds for bass. What are some good technices and places to fish for them.


I'm shore bound



thanks


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Aep is your best bet for good bass fishing from shore. Its even better if you have a float tube.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

try 4'' gary yamamamoto senkos rigged with 1/0 EWG gamakatzu worm hooks, fish them weightless. good luck to you!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Just what Procraftboats said..Except, I go with a 2/0 EWG on the 4. Senkos just catch fish! They are very simple to learn to use: cast to desired location, let sink, give a little jerk, repeat!


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

You called!?!  

Maaaaan, you have a ton of fun ahead of you, PoleSnatcher. I LOVE bassin'! You can catch bass on cranks, spinnerbaits, buzzbaits, jigs, worms... you name it. But not all lures work at all times of the day/night or in every condition.

I will give you the same recommendation that I try to pass along to most customers I am in contact with, pick a couple of techniques and get started. You will drive yourself nuts if you try ALL of them in one year. Choose a couple such as crankbaiting and plastic worms, then get proficient in using them in all the conditions you can. Once you feel good about your ability with those, then add another one or two more. Don't worry, there will be new ones added before you get to the point you feel like you are getting caught up with what is available now-a-days.

The best part about fishing is having fun and experimenting with what is in your tackle box.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I think I have crankbaits down. I'm gonna try and work on my soft plastics now. Tubes and lizzards.

Anyone have any pictures or tips on rigging them



and I have one GULP senko I got as a trial, I belive it is blak with red specks.


----------

